# Bomb or tankless?



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Elctric heater.. but try getting onboard with that..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I cut out 2 of them last week from a home....
one had caught fire because it was so old....
they were probably installed back in the late 80s..

b\very similar to what you have 

are you planning on tearing it out??..


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea homeowner is doing himself. I just came to replace the main entrance valve. Total homeowner job check out the conduit.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, that is craptastic.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I'm digging that vinyl hose electrical conduit!


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Where's the PT valve?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

FEDguy said:


> Where's the PT valve?


Without knowing the type. At least in Illinois less than 64 quart holding capacity and an element not capable of boiling water no need for one.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> Without knowing the type. At least in Illinois less than 64 quart holding capacity and an element not capable of boiling water no need for one.


What keep it from not capable of boiling water?? Thermal switches??.. they can get stuck closed.. T/P required..


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> What keep it from not capable of boiling water?? Thermal switches??.. they can get stuck closed.. T/P required..


Usually they only need a pressure relief valve if anything. Tankless don't need both temp and pressure relief valves being they have no tank. Thermal expansion isn't as much of a concern.


----------

